

Get messy when it gets messy - daniel71l
http://design-to-last.com/2012/01/get-messy-when-it-gets-messy/

======
sdoering
Sad to see this learning. Given, that the posting is absolut unspecific, I can
only wonder, what I would have been doing in such a situation:

> What hurt me was a comment “You have to make clear to your > peers that you
> can fight and get to their bosses, > otherwise you are irrelevant”

> What I learned today it that you have to get dirty all the > way to succeed
> and to be seen. Lesson number one: “Get > messy when it gets messy”

Why is it, that this turn of thinking happend, I keep asking myself.

If someone (my teamleader, boss, a coworker) would have said the first quote,
I would have been hurt, too. But, would I learn, to play dirty, just to "be
successful"? Is playing dirty really the only way?

Would I be able to look myself in the eye? I don't think so. I believe, my
reaction would be, to jump. I would so look for another job, a place, where a
human being is treated like one. Where I would be more, than a commodity.

So no, my learning would be different. I would never become such a kind of
human being.

But that is just my humble opinion, as everybody is different.

~~~
daniel71l
Thanks for your comment:

Since its still ongoing, I cannot be too specific, but I can comment the
following: the company is in an identity crisis, where the direction is
unsure. meanwhile its a very good place to work, interesting, demanding and
stretching my capabilities.

the sad politics are between the group I reside and the sales division, as
they are desperate due to the identity crisis.

from my experience there isn't a company without politics, specially when you
get closer to the business side.

